# موضوع متكامل عن معنى كلمة سبط واسباط بنى اسرائيل بالتفصيل 13 سبط



## KOKOMAN (13 سبتمبر 2010)

سبط | أسباط


اسم من كلمة عبرانية لفظها "شبط" ومعناها "عصا" أو "جماعة يقودها رئيس بعصا", 



وكانت تطلق عادة على كل من أفرايم ومنسى ابن يوسف. 


ولم يكن سبط لاوي محسوباً من ضمن الأسباط,


فكان عدد الأسباط إثني عشر سبطاً, 


لأن ألإرايم ومنسى أُضيفا بدل يوسف (عدد 26: 28) 


وهكذا تقسمت أرض كنعان إلى إثني عشر قسماً, 


أما سبط لاوي فقد تعين للخدمة في الهيكل,


وكان باقي الأسباط يعولونخم.

وكان لكل سبط رئيس (عدد 1: 16 و 1 أخبار 27: 22)


كما كان لكل سبط استقلال ذاتي


ولكنه كان يرتبط بمعاهدة مع باقي الأسباط.


وكثيراً ما حارب سبط مع سبط آخر أو على حدة (قضاة 1: 3 و 1 أخبار 4: 42 و 43 و 5: 10 و 18 - 22)


كما كان بعض القضاة على سبط واحد أو على عدة أسباط.



وبقي الأسباط الإثنا عشر مرتبطين في مملكة واحدة حتى مات الملك سليمان, فحدثت بينهم مخاصمات ومشاحنات, 

وحدثت خصومة بين يهوذا وأفرايم (2 صموئيل 2: 4 - 9 و 19: 41 - 43) انتهت إلى انقسام المملكة إلى قسمين: 

فانحاز يهوذا وبنيامين إلى رحبعام ابن الملك سليمان ودعوا مملكتهما باسم "مملكة يهوذا" أو "المملكة الجنوبية", 



وانحاز الأسباط العشرة الباقون إلى يربعام بن نباط, ودعوا أنفسهم "مملكة إسرائيل" أو "المملكة الشمالية".

وقد عيّن المسيح اثني عشراً رسولاً بناءً على عدد الأسباط الاثني عشر.


وفي سفر الرؤيا يقسم يوحنا المناظر السماوية التي رآها كالأختام والأبواب والأساسات إلى أثني عشر

(رؤيا 7: 4-8 و 21: 10-21).
​
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 سبتمبر 2010)

وأسماء أسباط بني إسرائيل حسب الترتيب الأبجدي هي:

1.

سبط اشير
2.

سبط افرايم
3.

سبط بنيامين
4.

سبط جاد
5.

سبط دان
6.

سبط رأوبين
7.

سبط زبولون
8.

سبط شمعون
9.

سبط لاوي
10.

سبط منسى
11.

سبط نفتالي
12.

سبط يساكر
13.

سبط يهوذا
​
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 سبتمبر 2010)

سبط أَشِير



اسم عبري ومعناه "سعيد" أو "مغبوط" وقد ورد أنه:

اسم واحد من أسباط إِسرائيل كان أمراؤه من نسل أشير.


وعندما كان يحل إسرائيل في خيامه في البرية كان مكان أشير إلى شمال خيمة الاجتماع مع دان ونفتالي.


وكان رئيس سبط أشير في ذلك الحين فجعيئيل بن عكرن (عدد 2: 27) 


وكان ممثل سبط أشير بين الجواسيس الذين ذهبوا ليتجسسوا على أرض كنعان هو ستور ابن ميخائيل (عدد 13: 13)


وقد تنبأ موسى بالوعد بأن أشير يغمس في الزيت قدمه (تثنية 33: 24) وقد تحقق هذا الوعد في أن الأرض التي أصبحت من نصيب أشير كانت غنية بأشجار الز كانت غنية بأشجار الزيتون.



وقد امتدت المنطقة التي عينت نصيباً لأشير على ساحل البحر الأبيض المتوسط من "دور" جنوبي الكرمل إلى حدود صيدون (يش 19: 24- 31) 


وكان حد أشير الجنوبي يلامس القسم الغربي من منسى، أما الحد الشرقي لأشير فكان يلامس زبولون ونفتالي. 


وكانت فينيقية تحده من الشمال. 


ولكن لم يتمكن أشير من طرد الكنعانيين من المدن الساحلية مثل عكا وصور وصيدون. 


ولم يشترك سبط أشير مع دبورة وباراق في حربهما ضد الكنعانيين في حاصور (قض 5: 17) وحتى عصر داود وسليمان كانت لا تزال معظم المنطقة المعينة لأشير في قبضة الفينيقيين. 


وكان سبط أشير أحد الأسباط الشمالية التي انفصلت عن يهوذا في عصر رحبعام. وقد كان الأشيريون ضمن الذين أخذتهم آشور في السبي بعد ان غزت المملكة الشمالية في القرن الثامن ق. م. 


ونعلم من 2 أخبار 30: 11 أن بعضاً من سبط أشير أصغوا إلى دعوة حزقيا في يهوذا ليذهبوا إلى أورشليم في الفصح. 


وكانت حنة النبية التي ابتهجت بظهور المسيح في الهيكل (لو 2: 36- 38) من سبط اشير.​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 سبتمبر 2010)

سبط أفْرَايِم



كلمة عبرية معناها "الأثمار المضاعفة"


وهو:

اسم سبط من أسباط اسرائيل هم نسل أفرايم.


وكان رئيس هذا السبط في زمن الخروج هو أليشمع بن عميهود (عدد 1: 10) . 


ولما كانت الأسباط تحل في البرية حول خيمة الاجتماع كان مكان أفرايم إلى غربي الخيمة مع منسى وبنيامين (عدد 2: 18).


والرجل الذي مثل سبط أفرايم بين الرجال الذين ذهبوا ليتجسسوا الأرض هو هوشع أو يشوع بن نون عبد موسى (عدد 13: 8). 


وكان ممثل سبط أفرايم عند تقسيم الأرض هو قموئيل بن شفطان (عدد 34: 24). 


وقد تنبأ موسى في بركته للأسباط عن قوة أفرايم (تثنية 33: 17). 


وكان خليفة موسى، يشوع بن نون من سبط أفرايم وهو الذي قاد اسرائيل في غزوهم فلسطين (تثنية 34: 9).


أما المنطقة التي عينت نصيباً لأفرايم فكانت تقع في القسم الأوسط من فلسطين الغربية ويحدها من الشمال منسى، ومن الجنوب بنيامين ودان، ومن الشرق نهر الأردن، ومن الغرب البحر الأبيض المتوسط (يش 16: 5- 10). 


وكانت منحدرات افرايم الغربية أرضاً خصبة تصلح لزراعة حقول الحنطة والكروم والزيتون وأشجار الفاكهة الأخرى.


أما المنحدر الشرقي فكانت تتخلله أغوار عميقة ومنحدرات صخرية وشديدة الانحدار.


وأهم مدن أفرايم هي شكيم (يش 21: 20) التي كانت عاصمة المملكة الشمالية مدة من الزمن (1 ملو 12: 25). 


وكانت شيلوه من أهم مدن أفرايم


فقد نصبت فيها خيمة الاجتماع حقبة من الزمن 


كما كانت مركز العبادة الدينية عند اسرائيل في زمن القضاة (1 صم 1: 3)


وقد أخذ سبط يوسف بيت إيل التي كانت مركزاً دينياً في المملكة الشمالية (1 ملو 12: 29- 33) 


ولم يتمكن أفرايم من طرد الكنعانيين من جازر (يش 16: 10) 


وتسمى منطقة أفرايم في بعض الأحيان "جبل أفرايم". 


وقد لعب أفرايم دوراً هاماً في تاريخ اسرائيل وبخاصة في حياة الأسباط التي كانت تسكن في الشمال . 


فقد ساعد الأفرايميون دبورة وباراق في حربهما ضد الكنعانيين (قض 5: 14). 


وقد تنازعوا مع جدعون ومع يفتاح (قض 8: 1- 3و12: 1- 6) لأن هذين القاضيين لم يدعواهم في حربهما ضد أعداء اسرائيل. 


وكان صموئيل، آخر قاض عظيم في اسرائيل قبل ظهور المملكة، من سبط أفرايم (1 صم 1: 1). 


ويربعام، الذي كان قائد العشرة الأسباط الشمالية في عصيانها على يهوذا، من سبط أفرايم (1 ملو 11: 26). 


وبما أن دور القيادة في الأسباط الشمالية قام به أفرايم فإننا نجد أن الأنبياء كثيراً ما يستعملون الاسم أفرايم للدلالة على كل المملكة الشمالية (انظر رقم 3 فيما يلي). 


وقد اشترك أفرايم في هزيمة المملكة الشمالية وفي السبي على يد الآشوريين في سنة 721 ق.




​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 سبتمبر 2010)

سبط بَنيامين



اسم عبري معناه "ابن اليد اليمنى، أو ابن اليُمن":


سبط بنيامين كان نصيب بنيامين من أرض كنعان الأراضي الواقعة بين افرايم ويهوذا التي بلغت مساحتها نحو 26 ميلاً طولاً و12 عرضاً، 


وهي تعلو نحو 2000 قدم فوق سطح بحر الروم.


وكلها أراض خصبة التربة, جيدة الهواء. ومن مدنها أورشليم عاصمة الأراضي المقدسة و25 مدينة أخرى غيرها.

وقد اشتهر بنو بنيامين بالصفات الحسنة, كالثبات والوفاء. فإنه لما عصت الأسبات العشرة وانفصلت عن مملكة يهوذا لم ينقادوا إليهم, بل بقوا على اتحادهم وعهدهم مع إخوتهم بني يهوذا (امل 12: 21- 23) 


وقد تنبأ عنهم يعقوب بقوله, "بنيامين ذئب مفترس" وكانوا أشداء البأس, أقوياء البنية, اشتهروا جداً بضرب المقلاع.


وقام منهم شاول, أول ملك على بني إسرائيل.

وجاء في قض ص 20 أن بقية الأسباط تحالفوا مرة ضد هذا السبط واحتالوا بمكيدة كادت تفنيه عن آخره.

وكان شأول الطرسوسي الذى صار الرسول بولس ــ من سبط بنيامين (في3: 5).

​




​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 سبتمبر 2010)

سبط جَاد



اسم عبري معناه "طالع حسن"


وهو:

سبط جاد المتناسل من جاد بن يعقوب (عد 1: 14 وتث 27: 13 وحز 48: 27 و 28). 


في الاحصاء الأول الذي تم في البرية كان عدد الجاديين كافياً لحمل السلاح وهو 45650 (عدد 1: 24 و 25) 


وفي الاحصاء الثاني 40500 (عدد 26: 15 - 18)


وكان جبابرة سبط جاد مرافقين لداود في صقلغ (1 اخبار 12: 8 - 15) 


واشتهر من هذا السبط رجلان هما: برزلاّي الجلعاجي (2 صم 17: 27) وايليا التشبي من مستوطني جلعاد (1 مل 17: 1).


وكان نصيب سبط جاد شرق الاردن.


عينه لهم موسى واشترط عليهم أن يعبروا النهر إلى اخوتهم وان يساعدوهم في غزو ارض كنعان (عد 32: 30 - 32) 


ويمتد نصيبهم بين تخم رأوبين من الجنوب ونصف سبط منسى من الشمال. 


واشتمل تخمهم على الجزء الجنوبي من جبل جلعاد من اليبوق جنوباً إلى حشبون ومن حشبون إلى ربة عمون غرب وادي الاردن، وشملت من الوادي، الشاطيء الشرقي من بيت نمرة بالقرب من الطرف الشمالي للبحر الميت وإلى بحيرة جنيسارت (يش 13: 24 - 28 وتث 3: 12 و 16 و 17) 


وكان الاقليم أيضاً كانت تقع راموت جلعاد التي تعنيت مدينة ملجأ (يش 20: 8) 


وكان تخمهم ساحة قتال للحروب التي جرت بين آرام واسرائيل (2 مل 10: 33).

ولما احصى داود اسرائيل ويهوذا خرج رؤساء الجيش وعبروا الاردن ونزلوا في وسط وادي جاد تجاه يعزير (2 صم 24: 5).



​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 سبتمبر 2010)

سبط رأوبين



أحد أسباط إسرائيل الاثني عشر، 


وكان مكوناً من نسل رأوبين.


وكان ينقسم إلى أربع عشائر كبرى تنتسب إلى أولاد رأوبين الأربعة (عد 26: 5-11). 


كان عدد رجال الحرب (من ابن عشرين سنة فصاعداً) من السبط في الإحصاء الأول 500ر46 (عد 1: 20 و 21)،


وفي الإحصاء الثاني (بعد 38 سنة) 730ر43.


وقد كان داثان وابيرام واون الذين اشتركوا في فتنة قورح رأوبينيين (عد 16: 1-50).


وبعد انتهاء الحرب مع سيحون وعوج طلب سبط جاد وسبط رأوبين ونصف من سبط منسى أن يكون نصيبهم في امتلاك الأرض في شرقي الأردن لأن مواشيهم كانت كثيرة وكانت الأرض صالحة لرعاية المواشي. 


فأجابهم موسى إلى طلبهم على شرط أن يساعدوا أخوتهم باقي الأسباط في افتتاح أرض كنعان (عد 32). 


وبعد أن عادوا إلى نصيبهم في شرقي الأردن أقاموا مذبحاً للدلالة على العهد الذي قطع بينهم وبين بقية أسباط إسرائيل (يش 22: 1-34)


وفي أيام شاول حارب الرأوبينييون الهاجريين وغلبوهم وسكنوا مكانهم (1 أخبار 5: 10 و 18 و 22).


وبما أن نصيب رأوبين كان شرقي الأردن فقد صاروا هم والجاديون المسبيين إلى بابل (1 أخبار 5: 26).



​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 سبتمبر 2010)

سبط زَبُولُون 



اسم عبري معناه "سكن, إقامة".


هو السبط الذي كان زبولون مؤسساً له,


وقد تكونت عشائر هذا السبط واتسعت من أولاد زبولون الثلاثة وهم سارد وإيلون وياحلئيل (عد 26: 26). 



وعندما أحصي الشعب في المرة الأولى بلغ عدد هذا السبط 57400 (عد 1: 30 و 31).


وفي المرة الثانية بلغ 60500 (عد 26: 27).


وكان ممثل هذا السبط أحد الستة الواقفين على جبل عيبال عند كنعان لأجل النطق باللعنات على العصاة والأشرار بالنسبة للوصية الإلهية (تث 27: 13 - 26). 


وقد كوّن جنود هذا السبط مع جنود سبط نفتالي الجانب المهم في جيش باراق ودبورة في حربهم ضد قوات سيسرا (قض 4: 6 - 10 و 5: 14 و 18) 


كما كونوا جزءاً من جيش جدعون في حربه ضد مديان (قض 6: 35). 


من هذا السبط
قام قاض حكم على إسرائيل عشر سنين اسمه إيلون الزبولوني (قض 12: 11 و 12). 


وقد اشتركت قواتهم الحربية وعددها 50000 رجل مع سائر قوات بني إسرائيل في تتويج داود ملكاً على إسرائيل في حبرون (1 أخبار 12: 33 - 40).



وبالنسبة لوقوع أرض هذا السبط بعيداً عن المراكز المهمة فلم تكن لهم يد في أكثر الأحداث الكبرى في تاريخ اليهود.


كذلك قصروا في طرد سكان الأرض الأصليين الوثنيين بل خالطوهم وصاهروهم ضد الوصية الإلهية كما أنهم عبدوا الأوثان سريعاً (قض 1: 30), وشتموا رسل حزقيا (2 أخبار 30: 10 - 18) لذلك أعلن غضب الله عليهم مبكراً في مجيء تغلث فلاسر وتعذيبه إياهم ثم أخذهم لهم أسرى (2 مل 15: 29).


وقد رأى حزقيال في رؤياه أحد أبواب أورشليم الجديدة وقد تسمى باسم زبولون (حز 48: 33).​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 سبتمبر 2010)

سبط شِمْعُون



اسم عبراني معناه "سماع":

سبط شِمعون، من شمعون بن يعقوب.


وكان عند دخول بني إسرائيل أرض كنعان أن كان شمعون أصغر الأسباط، 


ولم يكن له في ذلك الوقت سوى 200، 22 رجل مسلّح، بينما كان عددهم في برية سيناء 300، 59 (عد 1: 22 و 26: 12-14). 


ولم يحصلوا على الميراث، سوى قطعة من نصيب يهوذا (يش 19: 1).


وسكن شمعون تسع عشر مدينة في أرض يهوذا، أكثرها جنوبي دان على شاطئ البحر (يش 19: 2-9). 


وبعد ذلك استولى يهوذا على بعض مدنه كحرمة وبئر سبع وأخيراً صقلغ. 


وفي أيام حزقيا ملكوا بعض المواقع في جبل سعير (1 أخبار 4: 42) وبعد انقسام الأسباط، يظهر أن أملاك هذا السبط تغيرت إذ التصق بعض الأسباط بالأسباط العشرة. 


بينما اشترك الباقون في الإصلاح أيام آسيا ويوآش
(2 أخبار 15: 9 و 34: 6).​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 سبتمبر 2010)

سبط منسّى



اسم عبري معناه "من ينسى" وهو اسم:

وهم أبناء ونسل منسى ابن يوسف.

ولما أتى العبرانيون إلى الأرض التي تقع شرقي الأردن وافتتحوها طلب نصف سبط منسى أن يحل فيها وسكن النصف الآخر غربي الأردن شمالي افرايم. 


أما القسم الشرقي فنجح وامتد من حوران إلى جبل الشيخ، إلا أنه امتزج أخيراً بالأهالي الأصليين وجرى على طريقهم في عبادة الأوثان ولقربه من البرية عاد إلى البداوة وتخلق بأخلاق أهلها وكان من ضمن أول من سباهم ملوك آشور (1 اخبار 5: 23-25).


وأما القسم الغربي فحافظ جانب منهم على العبادة الصحيحة كما يظهر من تاريخ آسا (2 اخبار 15: 9) وحزقيا (2 اخبار 30: 1 و 11 و 18) ويوشيا (2 اخبار 34: 6 و 9).

ولهم نصيب في الأرض يطلق عليها: أرض منسى.​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 سبتمبر 2010)

سبط نفتالي



اسم عبري معناه "مصارعتي". وذكر اسمه نفتاليم (مت 4: 13 و 15).

سبط نفتالي، 


وهم ذرية وعشيرة نفتالي ابن يعقوب 


وقد نال سبط نفتالي بركة يعقوب (تك 49: 21) وموسى (33: 23). 


وكان السبط المذكور ينقسم الى اربعة بيوت كبرى، نسبة الى ابناء نفتالي الاربعة: ياحصئيل وجوني ويصر وشليم (تك 46: 24 وعد 26: 48 و 49). 


وكان افراد سبط نفتالي من بين الذين خرجوا من مصر مع موسى، وكان رئيسهم يومها اخيرع بن عنبن (عد 1: 15 و 2: 29). 


ثم خلفه فدهئيل بن عميهود (عد 34: 28).


اما رسول البسط مع الجواسيس الى ارض كنعان، فهو نحبي بن وفسي (عد 13: 14). 


وكان عدد المحاربين من بني نفتالي في الاحصاء الاول للعبرانيين في جبل سيناء ثلاثة وخمسين الفاً واربع مئة رجل (عد 2: 29 و 30).



وفي الاحصاء الثاني، عند الدخول الى ارض فلسطين، خمسة واربعين الفاً واربعمئة رجل (عد 26: 50). 


وكان لهم نصيب من الارض (يش 19: 32-39)، وهي أرض نفتالي.



​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 سبتمبر 2010)

سبط يسّاكِر



اسم عبري معناه "يعمل باجرة". وهو:

وهم أبناء يساكر ابن يعقوب، 


وقد تمت نبوة يعقوب بخصوصه (تك 49: 14 و 15). 


فإن شعب يساكر مكدود بأشغال الفلاحة. 


وكانت تغزوه القبائل الرحل. وكان عدد الرجال في سبط يساكر في الإحصاء الأول في البرية سبعة وخمسين ألفاً وأربع مئة (عد 1: 29). 


وفي الإحصاء الثاني أربعة ألفاً وثلاث مئة (عد 26: 25). 


وفي الإحصاء في أيام داود سبعة وثمانين ألفاً (1 أخبار 7: 5). وقد دبورة رجال يساكر من أجل ما عملوه في معركة سيسرا (قض 5: 15).


وكانت تنسب إلى سبط يساكر أحد القضاة وهو تولع (قض 10: 1).


وكان اثنان من ملوك المملكة الشمالية: وهما بعشا وايلة من سبط يساكر (1 مل 15: 27 و 16: 6). 


وقد اشترك أناس من يساكر في عيد الفصح في أورشليم في أيام حزقيا (2 أخبار 3: 18). ولهم أرض يساكر.



​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 سبتمبر 2010)

سبط يهوذا



كان أبرز الأسباط، وفي نزاع مستمر مع سبط افرايم من أجل الرئاسة والسيطرة على السباط. وقد صرح يعقوب في نبوتَّه قبل موته (تك 49: 8- 12). 


بقوة يهوذا الحربية (قابل قض 1: 1 و 2 و 1 أخبار 14: 17 و اش 29: 1 حيث تدعى عاصمته اريئيل أي أسد الله (رؤ 5: 5)، وبدوام ملكه إلى أن يأتي شيلون (قابل لو 2: 1- 7 و يو 18: 31).


وفي هاتين الآيتين يظهر أن قوتهم زالت عند قدوم المسيح. وعندما تم الوعد دمرت أورشليم (مت 24: 4- 41). 


وقدم موسى سبط يهوذا على سائر الأسباط في بركته (تث 33: 7). 


وكان يهوذا السبط الأول الذي قسم له نصيبه (يش 15: 1). وعندما أخطأ بنيامين اختار الله يهوذا لرئاسة الأسباط وتأديبها (قض 20: 18) وفي أثناء الخروج حل سبط يهوذا مع سبط يساكر مقابل خيمة الاجتماع من الشرق (عد 2: 3). 


وكان سبط يهوذا يفوق غيره من الأسباط بكثرة عدده (عد 2: 4 و 26: 22). 


و مما ساعد على ذلك اتحاده مع بني القيني (قض 1: 16)، وبني القنزي (عد 32: 12) وبني كالب (قض 1: 12- 15 و 20)، واندماج الشمعونيين، الذين أخذ عددهم يتضائل به (عد 26: 12- 14). 


وقد حل بنو يهوذا في أرضهم بعد السبي. 


ومما يذكر عن يهوذا أنه أسدى إلى شاول البنياميني خدمة على جانب من الأهمية. وبعد موته ملكوا داود عليهم في حبرون (2 صم 2: 4). 


ومن سبط يهوذا خرج بوعز، ويسي، وداود.


ومن داود خرج المسيح (لو 3: 23 الخ). 
​


​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*موضوع فى منتهى الروووووووووووعة
ويستحق التقييييم
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 فبراير 2011)

ميررررسى على مرورك يا ابو تربو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (18 فبراير 2011)

موضوع جميل جدا وموسوعة شاملة 
يستحق التقيم 
الله يباركك يا كوكو​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (18 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 فبراير 2011)

TULiP TO JESUS قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا وموسوعة شاملة
> يستحق التقيم
> الله يباركك يا كوكو


 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا فندم
وعلى التقيييييييييم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 فبراير 2011)

saed_sad25 قال:


> شكرا لك


 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا سعد 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 فبراير 2011)

موضع بجد هايل
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 فبراير 2011)

ميررسى على مرورك يا ايرينى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

